# A newbie from Iowa



## hank77 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi! My name is Hank (female), odd I know but it is what it is. I did my first smoke yesterday and am so excited. It all turned out  perfect. Made a turkey breast, a fatty, and some ABT's. Am raiding the fridge and freezer. Husband is laughing because he said the cat and dog may be in danger now. 
This is a great forum. I do have a question. How are the ABT's re-heated? Wanted to take some to work.
Thanks for letting me join.
Hank


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 9, 2007)

IT'S ANOTHER HAWKEYE!!!!!!
Welcome to a great place with great people with lots of info.

You can reheat ABT's in the microwave or i prefer the oven,make a little less soggy.


----------



## hank77 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome and the info about the ABT's. I'm from up near Sioux City. Where are you?
Hank


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 9, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, be sure to take Jeff's 5 day ecourse and also check out our Mom's site http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 9, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF the BBQ site on the net
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






We love 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 so ask away & you will get answers. There is an army 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 of friendly & knowledgeable folk on here


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hello Hank, glad to know you are one of the SMF group. Don't be shy with any questions, we're here to help whenever we can. So sit back and read a bit, nothig like chillin' before your next smoke.


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 9, 2007)

Hank, i'm down in Nevada,E. of Ames. I think my bro. is a preacher in Sioux City


----------



## meowey (Sep 9, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Hank!  Glad you joined us!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 9, 2007)

Welcome Hank -

Glad to have you aboard. Not alot of females here but it's a friendly group of gentleman and very helpful. Sounds like you had a great smoke and got right into th fattys and the ABTs now you hooked!

I prefer to reheat my ABTs in a toaster oven when posible. Even bought one for the office just for that purpose, but a microwave will do just put a paper towel on it don't spatter if they pop ad it won't hold the moisture in the bacons. Ask any questions you may have - someone will have the answers!

Have you found Jeff's FREE How To Smoke Meat PDF?
http://www.smoking-meat.com/how-to-smoke-meat.pdf


----------



## hank77 (Sep 9, 2007)

For the nice welcomes. I have the smoker going again today. This time I have pork chops, cabbage, potatoes, fattys, and of course the ABT's. Like I said in my earlier post, the dog and cat are in fear for their lives as I've been running around looking for anything to smoke. Neighbor kids will start calling this a Hansel & Gretel House. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Thanks again to all of you! Oh, I do have one more question. Do you all weigh like 500 lbs? All this good food, I can just see myself ballooning out. 
I'm so happy to be here.
Hank


----------



## cheech (Sep 9, 2007)

Welcome aboard to the SMF glad ou made it here


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 9, 2007)

Want to see pics of us osme have posted pics here http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=8024

You can too
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I would like to see what a female Hank looks like


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Hank!...Welcome to the SMF!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Glad to have you aboard!...You're gonna like it here...


----------



## walking dude (Sep 17, 2007)

KEWL.......another iowoweenie

from dez-monez here......but that sez that on my post......hehehe

make sure you go to the map page and post your position

welcome.........

i would of posted earlier, but followed the link john posted.......took awhile to go thru em all.......but NOW i have faces to put to names

Wd


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Sep 18, 2007)

We can always use more people glad you joined the forum post a lot of pics and keep us informed of your progress
Good Luck and Good Smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## stonez own q (Sep 29, 2007)

Always room for another Iowan here........I'm by Cedar Rapids

You'll find a ton of info here.  Use the search when you can.  It will bring up past threads that have delt with just about anything a new pereson to smoking needs to know.  If that doesn't work and your'e not the shy type the people on the forums are next to none for great info. All you have to do is ask.  Remember low and slow....Thin and blue!

All the best in your smoking endeavours....

Charles


----------



## walking dude (Sep 29, 2007)

lets hope us iowa dudes stop disappering once they introduce them selves.... me and buzz been trying to get some kinda Iowa get together

him and me keep bringing up........but no one lines up............come on IOWIANS........lets STAND UP......BE COUNTED


dude


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Sep 29, 2007)

Howdy Hank,
Welcome to SMF! I'm not from Iowa, but just 35 miles or so from Sioux City over in NE Nebraska. I'm pretty new to SMF and smokin' in general, and this forum has been really helpful.


----------



## allen (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum, I to am from Iowa,and new to the Forum, it seems like we have some knowledgeable people outthere. Enjoy your your new found hobbie


----------



## vlap (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome to smf by a once upon a time Iowan. Been a long time since I was there. Enjoy the site!


----------



## hank77 (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, been awhile since I was here. Have been busy! Haven't had time to smoke either
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. To those near Des Moines, I have a brother-in-law in Indianola who introduced me to smoking. I'm completely hooked. 

I am the Food Service Director for our local Law Enforcement (nice name for a jail) and I was at work talking about "rolling fattys!" Got a few strange looks and some comments out of that!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for all the warm welcomes. Will try to get some pics posted one of these days.

Hank


----------



## jbi00799 (Oct 6, 2007)

Just wanted to say Hi, I am James. I used to live in DesMoines, and graduated from Newell, Ia. Here in El Paso now working for NASA. Just wanted to say welcome aboard!


----------



## walking dude (Oct 7, 2007)

welcom........jb

hope you stick around and enjoy this site............

and maybe add summin YOU may have to offer

as has been posted MANY times here.......we LOVE 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 's..........and NONE are too silly to ask or answer...........make yourself comfortable.......and enjoy the ride..........cause this site made me today the smoker i am............tho.........still learning.......by far.........

again........welcome...........and enjoy the ride


d8de


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 7, 2007)

They'll only give you weird looks until you bring some in to work Hank - then they'll beg for more!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 3, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!


----------

